# Goodbye



## 84VW (Feb 11, 2009)

well, i am leaving

as tater just said, for those of you that care, i didnt really want to disappear

those of you that messaged me for my banning...im sure i'll still be in touch

those that matter know where to find me

i don't need a reason, some of you know already know

Goodbye


----------



## 84VW (Feb 12, 2009)

and one last time

edit
THANK YOU MP.. for your hospitality.. 

have a nice day  

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry to see you leaving 84VW.

Remember this ...

Just words on a screen 

Dont let anything online get to you, you control it, not it you :aok:

Be happy with whatever you do and come back for a visit now and again.

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2009)

Stop on back 84vw


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2009)

84VW said:
			
		

> and one last time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, nice.

Guess all I can say is:

Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya.


----------



## Hick (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not sure.. is it different for members?.. can members 'not' see who reps them?
  Mine shows who repp'ed.. and for what post??


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 12, 2009)

It seems to me a lot of members lately are showing us that their Mom didn't hug them enough as kids.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> It seems to me a lot of members lately are showing us that their Mom didn't hug them enough as kids.


 
:giggle: 

And Hick, us regular members cannot see who reps us.  Just the privleged mods/admin.


----------



## HempMan (Feb 12, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmkay....
Not sure what that was all about. 
I guess I need to log on more often.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 12, 2009)

i thought this was a forum...dont you discuss things in a forum?even if its a disagreement?i know it sometimes gets out of hand but argue with sense then let the mods clean it up(gives em something to do)and then avoid the person.well sorry for your early departure.good day man.


----------



## mikepro88 (Feb 12, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> It seems to me a lot of members lately are showing us that their Mom didn't hug them enough as kids.


 
I guess thats why we have smokin mom ya know


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 12, 2009)

Maybe Smokin Mom needs to start a thread in the new guys/gals section that reads, "Mommy didn't hug you enough? Post here!".


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2009)

You boys are cracking me up.

I love hugs and will gladly give them out to anyone that is lacking in that dept.  

:giggle:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2009)

I aint never let no one run me off till I was good and ready... Besides ya have to have feelings,, to get them hurt,,And I aint got any that I know of :ignore: . My Mama hugged me all the time.:fid:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :giggle:
> 
> And Hick, us regular members cannot see who reps us. Just the privleged mods/admin.


 
I must be a special lama because I get to see who reps me when I get rep'd!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow--I don't think that I have ever been "Rep'd", so I don't know if I can see who did it or not.  

Hey, somebody Rep me and I will check.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 12, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Wow--I don't think that I have ever been "Rep'd", so I don't know if I can see who did it or not.
> 
> Hey, somebody Rep me and I will check.


 
YOU'VE BEEN REP'D


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 12, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> YOU'VE BEEN REP'D


hahaha that was good there.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2009)

I need my 2nd gold star...could someone please rep me?  

I'll give you a hug.

LMAO.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> YOU'VE BEEN REP'D



Okay, mine showed that Buddyluv was the one that Rep'd me 

Thanks


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I need my 2nd gold star...could someone please rep me?
> 
> I'll give you a hug.
> 
> LMAO.


 
I got the you must spread rep around before giving it to MOM again, but I will still take the hug.:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I got the you must spread rep around before giving it to MOM again, but I will still take the hug.:hubba:



That was the message I got, also.


----------



## yimmy capone (Feb 12, 2009)

I can remove my thanks.


----------



## papabeach1 (Feb 13, 2009)

that wv guy gotta believe in himself..    maybe we can add "hug button" where we can give people hugs hmm?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 13, 2009)

Or a Love Button.

Anyone need their Love Button pressed?


The Whispers: It's a Love Thing.

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlWvIuxZUEY


----------



## Thorn (Feb 13, 2009)

I know you struggled her 84vw as I have done several times too. listen to Hippy, its just words on a screen, the people here who _are_ immature and haven't been very warming to you don't worry they probably aren't worth your hassle. I wish you the very best in the future and hope to chat again sometime.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 13, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> that wv guy gotta believe in himself..    maybe we can add "hug button" where we can give people hugs hmm?



You know that _would_ be awesome. We should have a hug button like the thanks thing or rep buttons. Or just a hug smilie


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 13, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> You know that _would_ be awesome. We should have a hug button like the thanks thing or rep buttons. Or just a hug smilie


 
Well if we did I would abuse Mom's, Goddess, and your hug button Thorn.:hubba:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl::yeahthat:


----------



## aslan king (Feb 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You boys are cracking me up.
> 
> I love hugs and will gladly give them out to anyone that is lacking in that dept.
> 
> :giggle:



It's a start:hubba:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds Great!!!

I was hugged lots, but I give more!!!


----------



## Hick (Feb 13, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Well if we did I would abuse Mom's, Goddess, and your hug button Thorn.:hubba:


....ahhhh.. come 'ere.. ya' big lug...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Well if we did I would abuse Mom's, Goddess, and your hug button Thorn.:hubba:



LOL--Buddy, you say that like it is a _*bad*_ thing.....


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 13, 2009)

If you all need help, I am an expert at finding a ladies Hug Button:smoke1:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 13, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Okay, mine showed that Buddyluv was the one that Rep'd me
> 
> Thanks


 
See I told ya so!  :ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> See I told ya so! :ignore:


 
Shes a mod.  I was able to see all my rep back when I was a mod.  Now I can only see who thanks me if I go back to the actual post and have a look.  And the rep thing, I have no idea unless they leave a message with their name.  

You must be special lordhighlama.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> I must be a special lama because I get to see who reps me when I get rep'd!



Are you sure that you are not looking at the "Thanks" you get?  This is different that Rep.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 13, 2009)

This thread has been so jacked and took so far off subject. Shame the original author isn't around to get it back on track... :rofl:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Shes a mod. I was able to see all my rep back when I was a mod. Now I can only see who thanks me if I go back to the actual post and have a look. And the rep thing, I have no idea unless they leave a message with their name.
> 
> You must be special lordhighlama.


 
I guess I didn't understand the difference now I see what your all talking about, never mind me...    



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Are you sure that you are not looking at the "Thanks" you get? This is different that Rep.


 
You are right, that's what I've been referring to, I was just confused a bit.


----------



## 84VWisBANNED (Feb 13, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> This thread has been so jacked and took so far off subject. Shame the original author isn't around to get it back on track... :rofl:


 
he is still here, but just to look in every once in awhile


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> This thread has been so jacked and took so far off subject. Shame the original author isn't around to get it back on track... :rofl:


 
:spit: Isn't it though.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 13, 2009)

> he is still here, but just to look in every once in awhile



Well in that case, good luck with all of your future endeavors. I do have a question though, why is it that you, and so many others, say they are leaving but two or three days later come back to check on their farewell thread?


----------



## 84VWisBANNED (Feb 13, 2009)

there are still a few people that are worth talking to on here, so i keep it to PM's with them and i still browse the journals...who doesnt love pictures???


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

I wounder if it is to see exactly what is being said about that person.

Personally, I don't see the point of announcing your own departure.  If I was to become that annoyed or disgusted with something, I would just leave, with no mention or after thought.

My experience, this is attention seeking behaviour.  The individual simply wants people to tell them to stay, not to go.  The only problem with this, is that after they are convinced to stay, the cycle starts all over again in the not so distant future.


Just my humble opinion.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 13, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> This thread has been so jacked and took so far off subject. Shame the original author isn't around to get it back on track... :rofl:


 
This thread was worthless at first. We have now turned into something good to read.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 13, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Well in that case, good luck with all of your future endeavors. I do have a question though, why is it that you, and so many others, say they are leaving but two or three days later come back to check on their farewell thread?


 
Just as GoNavy stated, they seek attention, or as I have said, their Mommy didn't hug them enough.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

Group Hug?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes...

Let's have a *HUG ORGY!*

:hubba:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

I like it........


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yes...
> 
> Let's have a *HUG ORGY!*
> 
> :hubba:


 
Back in my hay day we called them cuddle puddles


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Back in my hay day we called them cuddle puddles


 
:spit: 

As long as I am in the middle, we can call it whatever you like.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 13, 2009)

:evil:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

In my mind.....  :evil:

I don't see any middle.  Just an endless 'Cuddle Puddle'!!! :yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

Should we ask 84vw to join in the puddle?

:giggle: 

This is his thread, after all.

LMAO.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

Sure, 84vw needs love too.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 13, 2009)

As long as he or she doesn't start crying.:baby:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 13, 2009)

84VWisBANNED said:
			
		

> there are still a few people that are worth talking to on here, so i keep it to PM's with them and i still browse the journals...who doesnt love pictures???


 

Funny cause no one really cares.  If you feel we aren't worth talking to then why are you still here?


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this the establishment of our cuddle orgy rules?

1. No crying.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, chicks can cry, if it is because they never felt like "*this*" before. But dudes are not allowed to cry under any circumstance.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 13, 2009)

and if we do it's because something is in our eye.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 13, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> and if we do it's because something is in our eye.


..and even then you better have a power tool in your hand!


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

Right......Driving Dust ! ! ! !


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 13, 2009)

I know every time someone says something bad about me on the Internet I go out to my work bench and fire up the circular saw with no safety glasses  so I have an excuse to cry.:cry:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I know every time someone says something bad about me on the Internet I go out to my work bench and fire up the circular saw with no safety glasses  so I have an excuse to cry.:cry:




:rofl:

Damn man...  Gotta get me a circular...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Damn man...  Gotta get me a circular...



Damn, no circular?--Even _*I*_ have a circular...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

This thread is soooo damn funny.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 13, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Damn, no circular?--Even _*I*_ have a circular...


 
Chicks with power tools is so HOT!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> This thread is soooo damn funny.


 
I am sure it will get out of hand eventually:hubba:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

Circular saw is on my list. Gotta build my room soon.

Me and shop class never did very well.  One time using the table saw.......I took a kickback right in the jewels.  Never lived it down. Even heard about it at our 25th reunion.

Ever since, I try to let others work the tools.  If yur good With your hands Goddess.......

Love at first type!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Circular saw is on my list. Gotta build my room soon.
> 
> Me and shop class never did very well.  One time using the table saw.......I took a kickback right in the jewels.  Never lived it down. Even heard about it at our 25th reunion.
> 
> ...



Oh, yeah, I'm good with my hands....Oh wait....you are talking about something else .

LOL--I have my moments.  I had a "drilling accident" (Dewalt 1/2" right angle drill) in August that partially severed a tendon in my left thumb and required about 10 stiches.  I couldn't work for about 3 weeks.  However, the previous drilling accident that required hospital care was 10 years prior.  My doc didn't think that was too bad, given that I use such "big boy" tools :hubba:.

Hehehe--you want to impress me, don't take me to a jewelery store or a shoe store...take me to a hardware store or a sporting goods store.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

But you can take me to any jewelry store you like.  

:giggle:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

From one extreme to the other.... Doesn't get much better. 

Jewellery loving bombshell on one side and a tool toting vixen on the other.

It's a shame were on opposite ends of the continent!!!

:wink:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hehehe--you want to impress me, don't take me to a jewelery store or a shoe store...take me to a hardware store or a sporting goods store.


 

And you can Grow weed...:heart:  need a room mate:bolt::bong:  I have a shed:rofl:


and when someone makes me mad..i go make 2 new friends


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice THG!, My ladies fav store is Cabella's and Bass Pro Shop  

Reno pawn shops are fun too Smokin'!

I really don't understand why folks flip out over posts. Sure, I can get upset and argue like a champ. Posting back intelligently is the way to go, not give up and split. 

Though, I am not really understanding all the recent bans, but as a Member and not a Mod, it is not my place to worry about it.

I just want to grow DANK, and alot of it!


----------



## Hick (Feb 14, 2009)

NCH.. it's all about the few rules that we have and enforce.. simple as that.
  When members repeatedly refuse to abide by our few, easy to follow rules. We only allow "so many" chances.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm no angel, never think I am.

I have been here a while and see a LOT of what goes on here.

People push the line, then push it again and again.

Lines are drawn to enhance and keep the forum on a level even keel, the rules work well and if a Mod needs to step in, then the line pusher asks for what they get given.

No iff's and but's, you went cranky after repeated rule breaking, simple as that.

I have been slapped before, I deserved it, my fault, no one elses.

I have the highest respect for all Mods, they do what they do free and for our enjoyment, not for us to slag them off.

Keep it up 

eace:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 14, 2009)

Personally, I find the rebels are what keep things interesting.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not endorsing or encouraging people to break the rules, but those who push keep me coming back to see where the thread is going.

Genuinely, Look at the fun we've had on this thread.

My 2 Cents


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey look !!!  I'm a "Glorious Beakon of Light" !!!!!  I was curious how long it would take to up my Rep level.


:clap:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> NCH.. it's all about the few rules that we have and enforce.. simple as that.
> When members repeatedly refuse to abide by our few, easy to follow rules. We only allow "so many" chances.


 

 ..it seems hard to get banned..maybe I need to look into this....is it any fun?  What do you gain from it?  Does it make you a better grower?  or just that it makes you a big person to come and say you have been Banned?  


I will also take the time to thank *ALL* *the Mods* that keep this kinda crap away from me..I dont see much  so im thinking either you Mods are real busy..or there aint that bad of issues..anyway  *THANKS*!!!


just my thaughts..tho cloudy.:bong:


----------



## JBonez (Feb 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You boys are cracking me up.
> 
> I love hugs and will gladly give them out to anyone that is lacking in that dept.
> 
> :giggle:



id hug you, but then again, i cant guarantee that i would stop with just a hug:hubba:


----------

